# recommendations for trip to Brittany



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Fancy a relaxing tour in Brittany as soon as school holidays start, end of July for 2 to 3 weeks.

Any ideas? I would like some quietish sites but also the girls want a fix of water parks (must admit I like the slides too!) so we'll need a site with all that sort of stuff for a stay of several days too. 

We'll want to enjoy some coastal scenic walks and we also like rivers for canoeing and woodland for walking.

Like the idea of parking up by uncrowded beaches too - not sure if that's possible anywhere in late July!


----------



## 95056 (May 1, 2005)

try qubrion canac vanes my spelling probable not right thats south brittany quibrion has all that and freebee,s on the beech carpark didn't like noth brit la mont was ok free best bit went to malo is it turned around and headed straight out again look google earth type quibrion france and u can see pics and sat veiw hope this helps.

not sure where in france spain or italy we will go this year but im taking a month out so if anyone got any good places let me know thanks


----------



## 100996 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have to second the Quiberon and Carnac.

Top stuff.

Chris


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Beagle,

totally agree regarding Quiberon and Carnac. However, be aware that the last two weeks of July are not exactly low season. But still, compared to the Med coast at the same time Bretagne is a tranquil place.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We spent first 10 days of July in Benodet 2 years ago. It's a lovely town. There are couple of sites at the edge of the time. 2 big ones that and one nice sized called camping le Poulquet (I think,will have to check the spelling for you) Campsite was withing easy walking distance of town, lovely costal walks and a couple of nice quiet beaches outside the town.

Enjoy

Arizona


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Southern Brittany is brilliant.
Good site at La Trinite sur Mer. Next village to Carnac.
Site Called Camping de la Plage. Situated right on safe sandy beach. Coastal walks into Carnac and La Trinite.
Must visit standing stones at Carnac and town of Concarneau.


----------



## MickC (May 10, 2005)

Had a fantastic time in Beg Meil 4 yrs ago and are heading back this year - beautiful beach and a lovely coastal walk/ cycle track. We stayed in Camping Le Vorlen *** which has the required water slides and was not expensive to stay.
Ile du Noirmoutier is another lovely spot - a bit furher south.


----------

